# New Strap Ideas



## Iron Mike May (May 10, 2018)

Hi

i recently attained an SSC261P2. I love it so far but the strap isn't quite right for my wrist. I was thinking about getting the bracelet for it but could not find any one who supplies the original one. I was also thinking about getting a different leather strap (maybe a tan ostrich one).

I wondered if anyone knew where I could get an original bracelet or any other thoughts on strap ideas?

Thanks


----------



## aleo (Nov 4, 2015)

The watch will look good on supreme nato straps from blushark or crownandbuckle. If unable to find the original Seiko, steel bracelets with straight end links from strapcode should fit.


----------



## Iron Mike May (May 10, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, I wasn't sure how a nato would look, although I have one on my SKX009 and I love it.

I think I'd really like to see the original bracelet if possible before I look at any other.


----------



## InSolent (Jun 12, 2018)

I'd for black leather strap (maybe a rally one) with white/red stitching combination. That would look really nice.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Maybe one of these would suit the watch?

DSC_1202 by Paul, on Flickr

Plenty of colours, widths and hardware combinations to choose from. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

I like these straps with a bit of leather and material :yes:


----------



## Loris-76 (May 28, 2018)

In case of doubt, leather is always a good and classy solution. I never get tired of it!


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

I had a couple of straps from Steveo straps,good quality and not to spendy.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Iron Mike May said:


> Hi
> 
> i recently attained an SSC261P2﻿﻿. I love it so far but the strap isn't quite right for my wrist. I was thinking about getting the bracelet for it but could not find any one who supplies the original one. I was also thinking about getting a different leather strap (maybe a tan ostrich one).
> 
> ...


 Isn't this the bracelet?

https://www.horloge-bandjes.nl/seiko-horlogeband-v175-0ck0-ssc261p1-staal-zilver-24mm.html


----------

